# Wieviel KG Anker für 2m Ruderboot???



## tuscha108 (6. September 2005)

Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr meint was für ein gewicht brauche ich um ein 2m Ruderboot auf der stelle zuhalten in einem großen See???


MFG Tuscha108:m


----------



## arno (6. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviel KG Anker für 2m Ruderboot???*

Moin!
Da gibts so kleine Klappanker, kauf Dir zwei.
Einen vorn einen hinten rausetwas vom Boot wegwerfen so daß das Boot stramm dazwischen steht.
Die Anker kosten niocht viel , wenn Du Glück hast keine 10 Teuros!
Das Gewicht liegt, ich schätze so um 1 Kg.


----------



## vertikal (6. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviel KG Anker für 2m Ruderboot???*



			
				tuscha108 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr meint was für ein gewicht brauche ich um ein 2m Ruderboot auf der stelle zuhalten in einem großen See???




Hi tuscha108,

die Frage könnte auch lauten: Wieviele Schutzengel brauchst du, um in einem 2 Meter langen Boot auf einem *großen* See zu angeln?

Immer schön den Wetterbericht beachten und bei unsicherm Wetter nicht zu weit vom Ufer entfernen!!!

Zwei Anker haben den entscheidenden Nachteil, dass sich der Fisch in doppelt so vielen Ankerseilen verfangen kann, wie in einem Ankerseil. Nimm lieber einen 5 kg-Anker, der sollte halten.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviel KG Anker für 2m Ruderboot???*

Also ich würde immer 2 Anker nehmen sonst driftet das Boot bei Wind wie sau hin und her . 
Und wenn die Ankerseile lang genug sind verhakt sich auch kein Fisch drin ...


----------



## donlotis (6. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviel KG Anker für 2m Ruderboot???*

Hallo,

zwei Anker sind immer angesagt beim Posen- oder Grundangeln, sonst pendelt man immer von links nach rechts... Aber auch ein guter Wind zieht oder drückt einen mal über den See, daher würde ich Dir für einen See zwei Klappanker a ca. 5 kg empfehlen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## pechi24 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviel KG Anker für 2m Ruderboot???*

Vergiss die schweren Anker!!!!!

Nimm einen kleinen Klappanker und schalte eine 1-1,5m lange Kette davor. Dadurch hakt selbst ein leichter Anker viel besser als so ein schweres Teil, das nur am Ankerseil befestigt ist. Das Gewicht der Kette zieht den Anker nach unten, so dass die Haken am Grund greifen können. 

Fürs Spinnfischen reicht einer, ansonsten müssen es wohl eher zwei sein.


----------



## Schütti (7. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviel KG Anker für 2m Ruderboot???*

Tachchien,

ich denke wie pechi24. Habe für mein 3,00 m Schlauchi ein 3 kg Klappanker und ca. 1,2 m Kette vorgeschaltet. Bin bis jetzt immer super klar gekommen. Es gibt u.a. eine Faustregel (zumindest für Schlauchis) die heisst, 1kg Ankergewicht pro Meter Bootslänge #6 .

Zwei Anker bringen natürlich den Vorteil, dass du nicht immer hin und her schnassels aber so richtig gestört hat mich das noch nie  .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviel KG Anker für 2m Ruderboot???*

würde 2 x 2,5 KG empfehlen ....
ich hab an Bord 2 Stück .... 1x 4,5 und einen mit 2,5 .......


----------



## Albatros (7. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviel KG Anker für 2m Ruderboot???*

Hi#h

ich würde ebenfalls 2 Klappanker à 2,5kg mit ca. 1mtr. Kettenvorlauf nehmen.


----------

